
The radical future of media beyond the Web (1997) - salgernon
http://www.wired.com/1997/03/ff-push/
======
salgernon
I'm not sure if it's fascinating or not that Apple doesn't appear in this.
They certainly didn't have much going on in this space - but they didn't even
rate a mention.

